# Utah Jazz: The Most Disgusting Fans In The History of Sports



## Eternal

*
bleacherreport*: Philadelphia fans are known to be brutal. Throwing snowballs at Santa Claus, booing their franchise players, and cheering when opposing players get injured are just several infamous occasions in which the City of Brotherly Love didn't live up to its name.

But that's nothing compared to the disgusting fans in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Last season, Derek Fisher was a hero in Utah. His eleven-month old daughter, Tatum, had just been diagnosed with Retinoblastoma, a rare type of eye cancer. She had needed an emergency three-hour surgery and chemotherapy at New York Presbyterian Hospital.

Choosing to be with her during surgery, Fisher wasn't sure he would be able to attend Game Two of the team's second round series against the Golden State Warriors. Upon landing back in Salt Lake City following the surgery, Fisher got the news that Jazz starting point guard Deron Williams was in foul trouble and his backup, Dee Brown, was seriously injured during the early stages of the game. Fisher knew he had to be there for his team.

He arrived at the stadium during the third quarter and was given a standing ovation. Fans and players alike were showing him a lot of respect and it was a feel good moment as a sports fan. Fisher would later hit a game tying shot that would send the game into overtime where the Jazz defeated the Warriors.

After the Jazz were knocked out of the playoffs in the Western Conference Finals by the San Antonio Spurs, Fisher talked to management and asked to be released from his contract. He knew that he couldn't keep flying to New York or Los Angeles from Utah to get his daughter treatment. He needed a situation that allowed him to play close to a treatment center so he could be there for his team and his family. After weighing his options, he decided to return to the Los Angeles Lakers, where he was drafted in 1996 and played for eight seasons before signing with the Warriors in 2004. He would become the team's starting point guard and a mentor for the Lakers young guards, Jordan Farmar, Javaris Crittenton, and Coby Karl, who combined had only one year of NBA experience.

Midway through the season, Los Angeles would trade for Pau Gasol and become a instant favorite in the Western Conference. The Lakers would finish the regular season with 57 wins and the top spot in the Western Conference. After a sweep of the Denver Nuggets in the first round, Los Angeles' next opponent would be the Utah Jazz.

The first two games of the series were won by Los Angeles in Staples Center thanks to the Lakers' home court advantage. Here's where things get nasty.

Leading 2-0, the Lakers arrived in Salt Lake City on May 9 and as they took the court, boos filled the stadium for Derek Fisher. Had they forgotten everything he had done for their team? Did they realize why he had to leave and what he was going through? But the story doesn't end there.

Utah won Game Three, but in Game Four, things got worse. 

As Derek Fisher went to the line to shoot free throw after a technical foul, a fan behind the basket covered his left eye and began screaming at the Lakers' point guard. 

Matt Azzam, 20, is a Lakers fan who was angered when he saw the picture. "It's a classless, immature grown man who represents the majority of Utah fans. Like all teams, there are some rowdy fans, but Jazz fans cross the limits. They don't realize [Jazz owner Larry] Miller released Fisher from his contract and that he made the move to L.A. for his family."

When shown the picture, some Jazz fans were also embarrassed. Jordan Raygoza, 17, said, "Of course [it's crossing the line], because it's a personal matter for Fisher and he did a lot for Utah last year through his problems."

Several fans who attended the game have said that some Jazz fans were chanting "cancer" over and over again when Fisher would touch the ball or shoot free throws. "If it is true, and the fans did chant cancer, it is absolutely heartless of them", said Azzam. "There is a moral boundary that anyone with common sense should know and not cross, and the Jazz fans obviously don't have any regard for Derek Fisher, his family (especially his daughter), and anyone who has suffered from cancer. To make a mockery of such a life-threatening issue is 100% morally wrong and there is no justification for it."

For a group of people to chant something so insensitive is just disgusting to me. What if Derek Fisher's daughter had been in attendance at the game? How would she feel when she sees people covering their eyes and screaming or hearing the chants of cancer? "It's a pretty disgraceful thing to do and I'm sad to be a fellow Jazz fan," said Raygoza.

This isn't the first time something like this has happened in Utah either. Last year, during the Golden State series that I talked about earlier, fans apparently shouted racist comments at African-American players on the Warriors. When asked the difference between playing on the road and at home during the series against the Jazz, Warrior's forward Stephen Jackson said, ""Well, we're not hearing racial slurs, we're not hearing people wishing for me to go to jail," Jackson said. "That's the difference for me. I'm loved here in Oakland." Jason Richardson was asked about the racial slurs and responded, "That was something new. It shocked all of us. We weren't expecting that. I mean, [Jazz fans] were trying to get into our heads any way they can, but I couldn't believe anybody would stoop that low. It's nonsense."

Whether it's life threatening illness or racial slurs, the Utah Jazz have one disturbing fan base. For someone to be able to chant and say things like that and still feel alright with themselves is sickening. "In all my years as a sports fan, yes this is [the most disgusting display of character]," says Azzam. "Being an avid baseball fan, I've seen syringes being thrown on the field. Being an avid Lakers fan, I've seen signs made about Kobe being a rapist. That's fine, but when you bring up something that Fisher had no control over and make a joke out of it, it's disgusting. The Utah Jazz organization needs to come out and release and official apology to the family of Derek Fisher."

And while these fans think they are helping their team, they're actually giving the Lakers' players and fans motivation to beat them. "It would bring ultimate satisfaction to close this series up in Utah and shove it up the crowd's ***. I've got respect for the Jazz players, but the crowd has absolutely no respect from me. I would give almost anything to end this series in Game Six with a purple and gold *** whopping," said Azzam.

Continue reading "Utah Jazz: The Most Disgusting Fans In The History of Sports"


----------



## DaRizzle

wow...didnt know about the racial slurs. I've always hated the Jazz but it started to fade since it had been a while since anything big between them and the Lakers...well the fire of hate is burning very large these days


----------



## Eternal

Yeah I hate the Jazz more now then ever. Not so much their team... but the way their fans act, I just want them to lose every home game now to shut those fans up.


----------



## DaRizzle

Well Boozer can be called a backstabbing ***** too


----------



## Basel

Like I said in another thread: **** the Jazz; **** their fans.


----------



## Rentaponcho

and i thought mormons were nice.........joseph smith wouldn't approve


----------



## ceejaynj

Classless acts against an innocent little girl. The Jazz organization should take steps to see that these low-life fans are thown out.


----------



## Plastic Man

I think the article is generalizing the entire fanbase and I don't agree with it to extent of the title. However it is disturbing that it seems there is not only an individual or two that chant that bull****, but a slightly bigger number of heartless and gutless idiots (yes, I'm sure non of those would have the guts to tell that to Fish eye to eye). Sometimes I wish the freedom of speech could be taken away from such idiots. I mean, there is a fine line between cheering for your team, getting in the opponent's players heads and acting like a complete and total moron without any affection for other people. It's sports for ****'s sake, not the end of the World.

And what about this comment? 
"by eddie
from 11 minutes ago
lol, wish i coul dhave went to the game to chant cancer w/them. hilarious. derek fisher sucks and his daughter deserves to die"

Un-****ing-believable. **** that type of people and **** that type of "fans".


----------



## B-Roy

I don't believe you should judge a fanbase based on the actions of a few stupid fans. Making fun of Fisher's daughter is over the top, but I don't think it should label the fanbase as a whole. And the racial slurs? Uh, the Jazz team is also made up of African Americans. I think it's just trash talking more than anything.

Besides, weren't Laker fans chanting DUI at Melo? 

It just means fans are caught up in the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

B-Roy said:


> I don't believe you should judge a fanbase based on the actions of a few stupid fans. Making fun of Fisher's daughter is over the top, but I don't think it should label the fanbase as a whole. And the racial slurs? Uh, the Jazz team is also made up of African Americans. I think it's just trash talking more than anything.
> 
> Besides, weren't Laker fans chanting DUI at Melo?
> 
> It just means fans are caught up in the game.


You think chanting 'DUI' holds a candle to chanting 'cancer'? Either make your way through the fog of Laker hatred, and if that's not the case with you(kinda hoping it is), open your ****ing eyes. It's not just a few. They have had this reputation for years. I hope we ****ing murder them in LA. You cannot possibly justify ridiculously insensitive remarks like that as 'trash talk'. Remove head from ***.


----------



## B-Roy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You think chanting 'DUI' holds a candle to chanting 'cancer'? Either make your way through the fog of Laker hatred, and if that's not the case with you(kinda hoping it is), open your ****ing eyes. It's not just a few. They have had this reputation for years. I hope we ****ing murder them in LA. You cannot possibly justify ridiculously insensitive remarks like that as 'trash talk'. Remove head from ***.


Right, because the whole damn place was chanting cancer and everyone could hear it.

Or maybe it's some online report saying a couple people were being *******es. Yes, they're *******es, but you can't judge the whole fanbase like that.


----------



## afobisme

DUI is pretty bad, not as bad as cancer but... still in the realm of classless.

it's NOT ok to hate the jazz for chanting cancer while ignoring DUI. i don't hate the jazz or the fans, no reason to.


----------



## DANNY

B-Roy said:


> I don't believe you should judge a fanbase based on the actions of a few stupid fans. Making fun of Fisher's daughter is over the top, but I don't think it should label the fanbase as a whole. And the racial slurs? Uh, the Jazz team is also made up of African Americans. I think it's just trash talking more than anything.
> 
> Besides, weren't Laker fans chanting DUI at Melo?
> 
> It just means fans are caught up in the game.


complete failure.

you dont understand the difference between trash talking and crossing the line.

you dont understand the difference between booing anthony and fisher.

it was mr.anthony himself who made a complete out of himself by drinking and driving and risking many other people lives on the road. a few apologies by reading off a scripted letter shouldnt shield him from criticism. it was his action, he deserved it. On the other hand, fisher is getting booed for trying to be the best father figure for little tatum.

talk about a complete failure. your motives are pretty obvious, you're not trying to bring up reasonable arguments here but rather trying to use this as an opportunity to showcase your laker hate. gtfo hater


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

afobisme said:


> DUI is pretty bad, not as bad as cancer but... still in the realm of classless.
> 
> it's NOT ok to hate the jazz for chanting cancer while ignoring DUI. i don't hate the jazz or the fans, no reason to.


im sorry but chanting DUI is not classless


melo endangered lives of other people drinking and driving twice the limit. he desrves each and everyone of those chants.


how can anyone even compare a cancer which im 10000% sure fisher's daughter didnt want to binge drinking and then driving which melo most likely habitually does



ridiculous


----------



## afobisme

so fans cheering on "DUI" as if it's a good thing.. that's okay?

either way, both chants are taunting the player. fans aren't doing it to punish melo because they are concerned about other people's lives, they just want to talk **** with him, which is something classless fans would do. i don't want to say laker fans are bad utah fans are worse blah blah.. i'll just say fans in general are pretty bad and homerish.


----------



## Eternal

afobisme said:


> so fans cheering on "DUI" as if it's a good thing.. that's okay?
> 
> either way, both chants are taunting the player. fans aren't doing it to punish melo because they are concerned about other people's lives, they just want to talk **** with him, which is something classless fans would do. i don't want to say laker fans are bad utah fans are worse blah blah.. i'll just say fans in general are pretty bad and homerish.


Chanting "DUI" isn't bad at all IMO. He was the moron for deciding to drink on the road, and putting the lives of others in danger.

He decided to drive while under the influence... Fisher on the other hand didn't choose for his daughter to have cancer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

afobisme said:


> so fans cheering on "DUI" as if it's a good thing.. that's okay?
> 
> either way, both chants are taunting the player. fans aren't doing it to punish melo because they are concerned about other people's lives, they just want to talk **** with him, which is something classless fans would do. i don't want to say laker fans are bad utah fans are worse blah blah.. i'll just say fans in general are pretty bad and homerish.


If you are unable to distinguish at this point, I don't think you're going to understand. Unless of course you have a daughter who winds up with cancer, you make the NBA, and opposing fans chant CANCER at you.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

aznzen,mr hunt and eternal= 3

afobisme= 0


do you really want to continue this? anyone who supports a _"victim"_ like melo who drinks and drive have no morals in life.


----------



## Cris

DUI is no where near the level of chanting Cancer.


----------



## B-Roy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If you are unable to distinguish at this point, I don't think you're going to understand. Unless of course you have a daughter who winds up with cancer, you make the NBA, and opposing fans chant CANCER at you.


So is it OK to chant rapist at Kobe?

The article is completely one-sided. How come you couldn't hear the fans chanting cancer during the broadcast? The "cancer" claims are from a random article with no proof whatsoever.

If people were chanting cancer, it was definately just a few fans. You can't judge the entire fanbase on the account of a few *******s, you just can't.


----------



## Eternal

B-Roy said:


> So is it OK to chant rapist at Kobe?
> 
> The article is completely one-sided. How come you couldn't hear the fans chanting cancer during the broadcast? The "cancer" claims are from a random article with no proof whatsoever.
> 
> If people were chanting cancer, it was definately just a few fans. You can't judge the entire fanbase on the account of a few *******s, you just can't.


The difference between Rapist... compared to the other chants is it's false and not even true...

Still chanting rapist doesn't come close to chanting cancer...

Again, this isn't just a few fans. Utah has had a history of this... and there is much more then a few fans.

Are all Utah fans bad? Of course not. Remember this article is about the most disgusting fans in the history of sports. I don't believe any fans top Utah's fans...


----------



## B-Roy

Eternal said:


> The difference between Rapist... compared to the other chants is it's false and not even true...
> 
> Still chanting rapist doesn't come close to chanting cancer...
> 
> Again, this isn't just a few fans. Utah has had a history of this... and there is much more then a few fans.
> 
> Are all Utah fans bad? Of course not. Remember this article is about the most disgusting fans in the history of sports. I don't believe any fans top Utah's fans...


It's not true? Didn't Kobe come out and acknowledge that he had sex with the accusor, and "claimed" he didn't know it wasn't mutual. 

I'm not saying rapist is worse than cancer. But chanting rapist is just as unclassy as chanting DUI at Melo. I don't know how you can think chanting stuff is this should be encouraged.

Fans are going to get riled up because of competition. Fans of every team are going to be *******s sometimes, even Laker fans. >_>

By the way, show me this "history of Jazz fans" that you seem to know so much about.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

B-Roy said:


> So is it OK to chant rapist at Kobe?
> 
> The article is completely one-sided. How come you couldn't hear the fans chanting cancer during the broadcast? The "cancer" claims are from a random article with no proof whatsoever.
> 
> If people were chanting cancer, it was definately just a few fans. You can't judge the entire fanbase on the account of a few *******s, you just can't.


He was accused of it. If he's not a rapist, it shouldn't bother him. Chanting cancer on the other hand.... And don't start with the proof ****, multiple fans from different areas didn't just converge and say "Hey! Let's make up this rumor! Yeah!" Not to mention a ****ing picture of a fan covering his eye while Fisher was shooting free throw. And yeah, you can't judge an entire fanbase. But the reputation of Jazz fans was not just made out of thin air. They have a history of having a good portion of people acting as complete douchebags. And if you're arguing just to play devil's advocate, please say so now so I can avoid wasting my time.


----------



## B-Roy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> multiple fans from different areas didn't just converge and say "Hey! Let's make up this rumor! Yeah!" Not to mention a ****ing picture of a fan covering his eye while Fisher was shooting free throw.


Hmm, let's see who wrote that article.

Alex Kennedy. 



The same site said:


> Alex Kennedy is 16 years old and a die hard basketball and football fan. He's very focused on becoming a sports journalist someday and hopes to attend the University of South Florida when he finishes high school.


So where's this "multiple fans from different arenas."

There's still no proof anyone was chanting cancer, and if they were, I already said they were *******s.


----------



## Eternal

B-Roy said:


> It's not true? Didn't Kobe come out and acknowledge that he had sex with the accusor, and "claimed" he didn't know it wasn't mutual.
> 
> I'm not saying rapist is worse than cancer. But chanting rapist is just as unclassy as chanting DUI at Melo. I don't know how you can think chanting stuff is this should be encouraged.
> 
> Fans are going to get riled up because of competition. Fans of every team are going to be *******s sometimes, even Laker fans. >_>
> 
> By the way, show me this "history of Jazz fans" that you seem to know so much about.


I never said chanting anything such as: DUI, Cancer, or Rapist should be encouraged... please don't put words in my mouth.

Don't tell me you haven't heard of Utah's crowd doing stuff like this in the past.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

B-Roy said:


> Hmm, let's see who wrote that article.
> 
> Alex Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> So where's this "multiple fans from different arenas."
> 
> There's still no proof anyone was chanting cancer, and if they were, I already said they were *******s.


Meant to say areas, not arenas. Goto LG, CL, Topbuzz, realgm, and even the LA Times blog. There were multiple accounts from all different posters with the same story.


----------



## B-Roy

Eternal said:


> I never said chanting anything such as: DUI, Cancer, or Rapist should be encouraged... please don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> Don't tell me you haven't heard of Utah's crowd doing stuff like this in the past.


Didn't you say it's OK to chant DUI at Melo? 

I've heard incidents, but then again I've heard incidents from tons of teams. I've come to understand that the majority of fans are decent, but there's always going to be *******s.

In this case, the ******* was a Utah fan.


----------



## B-Roy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Meant to say areas, not arenas. Goto LG, CL, Topbuzz, realgm, and even the LA Times blog. There were multiple accounts from all different posters with the same story.


That's because they all seem to reference this article.

I also found this tidbit.

http://stevemasonsmog.typepad.com/710_espns_lakers_blog/2008/05/utah-jazz-the-m.html



> Note: I was in Utah for the weekend games and heard plenty of name calling, but did not hear about the cancer chant.


----------



## Silk D

nothing, absolutely nothing comes close to chanting cancer. My goodness. You could make fun of a guy in a wheel chair and it wouldn't be as bad as taunting a father about his infant daughter who could have lost her eye or even past away.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

B-Roy said:


> That's because they all seem to reference this article.
> 
> I also found this tidbit.
> 
> http://stevemasonsmog.typepad.com/710_espns_lakers_blog/2008/05/utah-jazz-the-m.html


I'm referring to direct personal accounts from posters before the article was even posted. I also forgot to mention that callers brought it up on that assclown Hacksaw's show. Really, I hope it is a huge conspiracy to discredit Jazz fans, I really do. Because that's just ****ed up.


----------



## B-Roy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm referring to direct personal accounts from posters before the article was even posted. I also forgot to mention that callers brought it up on that assclown Hacksaw's show. Really, I hope it is a huge conspiracy to discredit Jazz fans, I really do. Because that's just ****ed up.


I think it's ****ed up aswell. But I just don't think the entire Jazz fanbase should be ****ted on because of a few people. Coupled with the fact that there wasn't even enough people chanting (if they were) for it to be audible. The situation is just being overblown.


----------



## Eternal

B-Roy said:


> Didn't you say it's OK to chant DUI at Melo?
> 
> I've heard incidents, but then again I've heard incidents from tons of teams. I've come to understand that the majority of fans are decent, but there's always going to be *******s.
> 
> In this case, the ******* was a Utah fan.


I never said it was okay. I said it isn't that bad at all given the situation. He was drinking under the influence, and could've killed someone for doing so.


----------



## ceejaynj

I can understand both sides of this debate. The real difference here is that "DUI" and "rapist" (let's not forget that Kobe was never convicted of anything) were consequences brought on by choice decisions...which were both bad decisions on the part of Melo and Kobe. Cancer is not a choice.


----------



## ii9ce

Jazz fans do have a bad reputation but chanting 'Cancer'is just shocking. The Jazz organisation should step-up and do something about it. 

Could this be why Utah struggles to attract free agents every year? With the rumors about racial chants, am sure a lot of the black players if given a choice will avoid signing up.


----------



## lingi1206

ii9ce said:


> Jazz fans do have a bad reputation but chanting 'Cancer'is just shocking. The Jazz organisation should step-up and do something about it.
> 
> Could this be why Utah struggles to attract free agents every year? With the rumors about racial chants, am sure a lot of the black players if given a choice will avoid signing up.


Yea chanting "Cancer" is not right. I like how everyone hates the Jazzeace:


----------



## ToTheRack

B-Roy said:


> I think it's ****ed up aswell. But I just don't think the entire Jazz fanbase should be ****ted on because of a few people. Coupled with the fact that there wasn't even enough people chanting (if they were) for it to be audible. The situation is just being overblown.


To a certain degree the entire fan base is responsible for the few. Someone should be telling those "few" to STFU and sit down. If they are as up standing as you are making them out to be anyway.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Did you guys know the Jazz fans were throwing things at the laker bench today? Another way the Jazz fans show their class.


----------



## Plastic Man

Well, now that we got over this one, I can say with supreme confidence that this team has taken the numero uno spot as the most disliked team in the league (wrestled it from the cold dying hands of Detroit, might I add). I know we're generalizing an awful lot, but **** them (minus Williams and maybe Brewer; and even Williams showed his true colors with that idiotic grin in the 4th of Game 4; guess who's laughing now, *****?!) and the pitiful fans who did any of the above mentioned (chanting to Fish, throwing things, etc).

Yep, I'm not politically correct anymore (and I have a really really high tolerance level when it comes to dealing with idiotism).

Close this *****, we're over them!


----------



## DANNY

man i was hoping the game ended with a fisher buzzer beater


----------



## Scuall

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-080517

"By the end of the first half the fans were reduced to chanting derisively at the referees, as if it were the official's fault the Jazz shot 33 percent, or that they played defense that let the Lakers get whatever shots they wanted. Hey, maybe the refs chartered the plane for Andrei Kirilenko's ill-timed trip to San Francisco Thursday to take care of visa issues at the French embassy. 

Actually, one fan did blame Kirilenko, *commandeering a public address microphone during halftime and using the arena loudspeakers to urge Jazz owner Larry Miller to trade Kirilenko*."

LOL, nice security


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I'm with Basel, **** the Jazz and **** their fans!!!


----------



## Jizzy

dont worry about them, its a bunch of drunk ******* hillbillies who's team is out. **** them


----------



## Basel

Oh, how I loved to see the Jazz fans with a disappointed look on their faces. It was truly something great to see.


----------



## BallStateCards

The Nets fan who had the sign "Will someone please stab Paul Pierce?" is up there in the classless category...

Not that it matters anymore... Utah can chant all they want, but it won't get them to the WCF this year...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Finally, these idiot fans are being exposed. For many years they have been flying under the radar, and now finally the league/writers are finally catching on. I remember back when the Rockets/Jazz rivalry in the 90's, all these idiot fans were full force in Utah. 

This isn't anything new. Their fans have been the most ignorant, and unclassy fans in any sport, in any league. I know I am making generalizations, but after all these years I have yet been proven otherwise.

So screw you Utah, and your dirty *** team.


----------



## Dornado

For a team with what... 14 championships... Lakers fans sure do cry a lot.

So some fans were jerks... is this really a news flash? Have you been to a professional sporting event and not witnessed at least a few people making drunken fools of themselves or screaming things you found offensive?

If you guys think this kind of offensive behavior is unique to Jazz fans, it is not... but to dig up articles written by 16 year olds with grammar problems to prove that one particular fan base is the "worst" is a little bit silly.

Don't judge an entire fan base by an isolated group of douchebags.


----------



## ceejaynj

Dornado said:


> For a team with what... 14 championships... Lakers fans sure do cry a lot.
> 
> So some fans were jerks... is this really a news flash? Have you been to a professional sporting event and not witnessed at least a few people making drunken fools of themselves or screaming things you found offensive?
> 
> If you guys think this kind of offensive behavior is unique to Jazz fans, it is not... but to dig up articles written by 16 year olds with grammar problems to prove that one particular fan base is the "worst" is a little bit silly.
> 
> Don't judge an entire fan base by an isolated group of douchebags.


So for the last twenty years it has been the same "isolated group of douchebags" that have earned the entire Utah fanbase their bad rep??? They must be getting old!!!

*LAKER FANS...WE LOVE TO CRY!!!*


----------



## Rentaponcho

Dornado said:


> For a team with what... 14 championships... Lakers fans sure do cry a lot.
> 
> So some fans were jerks... is this really a news flash? Have you been to a professional sporting event and not witnessed at least a few people making drunken fools of themselves or screaming things you found offensive?
> 
> If you guys think this kind of offensive behavior is unique to Jazz fans, it is not... but to dig up articles written by 16 year olds with grammar problems to prove that one particular fan base is the "worst" is a little bit silly.
> 
> Don't judge an entire fan base by an isolated group of douchebags.


hey dont hate cuz u live in Madison Wisconsin, maybe one day ull be lucky enough to visit L.A.
in the mean time STFU


----------



## TwiBlueG35

Classless, heartless, brainless.


----------



## Dornado

Rentaponcho said:


> hey dont hate cuz u live in Madison Wisconsin, maybe one day ull be lucky enough to visit L.A.
> in the mean time STFU


Okay internet tough guy, thanks for the input. Maybe one day you'll find an english teacher who will agree to teach you how to spell. I'm going to go ahead and guess that you don't really know a lot about Madison, WI.

At least the guy talking about the tradition of Utah fan douchebaggery had a point... you've got nothing.


----------



## Rentaponcho

Dornado said:


> Okay internet tough guy, thanks for the input. Maybe one day you'll find an english teacher who will agree to teach you how to spell. I'm going to go ahead and guess that you don't really know a lot about Madison, WI.
> 
> At least the guy talking about the tradition of Utah fan douchebaggery had a point... you've got nothing.


its the internet buddy! i can spell anyway i like. 

oh btw the utah fans were throwing things at the Laker's bench last night...
oh and btw anyone can spell on this blog it has a spell check


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What I hate most about the Utah fans is not how they treat the opposing team, but how they treat the officials. It's like they think it's impossible for their team to commit a foul. Just about every time a foul is called against them, no matter how obvious, they go completely nuts. I'm sure the officials just love working there.


----------



## Plastic Man

^^Pair that with the chant at the end of the 2nd yesterday and it's another point to the debate.

"Refrees suck! Refrees suck!"

After a clear offensive foul by Boozer, who lowered his shoulder into Odom. 

(and the not so clear foul by Williams on Fish while he was shooting the three ball in the last seconds)

Funny, I'd think you'd boo your team sooner than the officials when you're down by 16 in the first half of the deciding game of the series...


----------



## P-Rez25

Basel57 said:


> Like I said in another thread: **** the Jazz; **** their fans.


i feel the same way, but at least they have a reason to be bitter 

A. they live in Utah 
B. they cheer for the Jazz


----------



## P-Rez25

Dornado said:


> For a team with what... 14 championships... Lakers fans sure do cry a lot.


spoiled yes, crying no. its not our fault that our beloved Lakers force us to expect excellence year in and year out...


----------

